# Funniest Video Clip Ever :)



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This really tickled me and so wanted to share it

Don't watch if you are of a nervous disposition


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very funny to watch from here, but I really feel for those people caught inside........

I do hope that someone explained to them how they had been caught.... :lol: 

brilliantly done and well worth watching, thanks Nuke,

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I smell a lawsuit in the offing :wink: 

tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

8O 8O Bl***y Hell,It's like your worst nightmare,it could have given the poor souls a heart attack.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the girl in the vidz is like the girl from the Japanese film "The Ring"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Erm, I think Ian_n_Suzy beat you to it Nuke :roll: ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-133300-.html

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

After watching that and being led on to watch more prank videos (I luv 'em) how about a funny/fail forum Nuke?

Might help to while away dark winter evenings.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Errr
If that had been me in the lift there would have been a pile of brown stuff on the floor
and a certain little girl and doll would be splattered against the false wall


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> Errr
> If that had been me in the lift there would have been a pile of brown stuff on the floor
> and a certain little girl and doll would be splattered against the false wall


Or you might have swooned clean away!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> Errr
> If that had been me in the lift there would have been a pile of brown stuff on the floor


A Lift with ensuite facilities :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Or

Scarey 1

Scarey 2 :wink:

ray.


----------

